# LONGEST RUN TIME



## noa barbosa (Sep 16, 2011)

Which torch has the longest run time? Please do not respond with an answer in hours because obviously this is not even close to the longest. 20 days minimum. Some of the fenix torches can take an attachment to make a latern, are these the only ones? Thanks


----------

